# Lower abdominal aches



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi,

I had been having some aches in my lower abdominal area. On some days its a continuous dull ache, more towards the centre rather than on either side. Its not very painful, but I am constantly aware of it and getting a bit worried. I have noticed that the frequency and intensity seem to increase when I am out and about and seems to subside when I am lying down. Yesterday I got some sharp pains on both sides of my pelvic area and today its towards the centre. 

Also when I have these pain, coughing or sneezing seems to pull the muscles, and thats painful (feelis like my muscles are being twisted). Getting up quickly hurts too. 

I'm a bit worried about this now. Is it normal to have these kind of aches and pains?  

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, it sounds like ligament pain, you may find that it will start if you've been sitting for a while and stand up, it doesn't sound anything to be concerned about for now,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks emilycaitlin,

You have made me feel so much better   . 

Is it something that carries on through the pregnancy? Is resting normally recommended, or is it just something that will go away?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It will carry on to some extent, sometimes not so bad and sometimes worse, but once the sharp pain happens, it should start to go after 20-30 seconds, if not, ring the hospital,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

